# PB Flathead



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Decided to go fishing Friday afternoon despite the humidity. Couldn't find a parking spot, got caught in an intense downpour as soon as I got to the river, couldn't catch any bait, etc......happy I stuck it out though! Caught two kitties (one of which was my personal best but have no measurements) and missed two other good bites in about two hours. This one had me stuck on something on the bottom for what seemed like forever. I didn't tug and eventually the sinkers on my 3 way broke free! I bet I lost 15 ounces of lead that day. By the way does anyone on here do their own molding and can buy lead cheap enough to sell sinkers at a reasonable price?


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

holy catnip!!!.... what a nice lookin kitty!!!.... what a purrfect outting!!


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Nice cat. You can always make your own:

Go to a tire shop and ask for their discarded wheel weights. Throw 'em in an old pot and put them over a fire OUTDOORS. Drill some holes in a length of 2X4 with your largest drill bit for a mold, and twist up some short lengths of wire coat hanger for line ties.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

PM sent about sinkers. 

Cory, i wish some of the places around here would do that regarding giving you tire weights but all the places here in Dayton, already have someone buying them, or reuse them, getting them is NOT an option in the last few years with the tough times. All the shops are selling that stuff to make whatever money they can. Im curious if you have checked with your shops lately....Over the last few years I have checked with about 2 dozen places with no luck. Oh yeah, doing the wood mold thing can be very dangerous as I have heard of the wood igniting from the continuous pouring of hot lava into them. Maybe a myth, but it seems reasonable. 

Salmonid


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

NICE FLATHEAD!!

where are you fishing on steps like that?


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Booosh said:


> NICE FLATHEAD!!
> 
> where are you fishing on steps like that?


Thank you. I was fishing off of the Serpantine Wall in downtown Cincinnati. At the moment the base is 2' under water and rising, though, and likely not fishable again till the end of the week. The only consistent fishing there right now is just dropping a piece of cut bait literally right off of edge about 2 - 3' down and just wait for a monster gar to grab it, run like hell and throw your hook! I had one last week hit a live 10" mooneye twice and I couldn't set the hook on him. They love cut shad but not live shad for some reason? Maybe it was just that day.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish!


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

nice catch!


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

For your lead you might be able to check with the roofers in your area,,, it is used on soil stacks and flat stock in drains,, usuall some will deff be thrown away...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

get ahold of cathunter.or catfish hunter,got some off him. real nice


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i buy about 50# aweek from local scrap yards seems to be only place i can find good soft lead


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

i buy mine from this site..very nice quality and you can't beat the price fast shipping........Mike

Bottom Dwellers Tackle.com


----------

